# admission in the middle of session



## sehar (Nov 25, 2010)

hello everyone, 

we r moving to dubai in the first week of december. my daughter is 4 and half years old she is in KG 1. Can she get the admission in the middlw of the session. plz advice as soon as possible.

thanx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried applying in any of the schools? It is not always easy to get admission even at the beginning of the year because the seats fill up fast. You will need to start applying and then following up with each and every school personally.
If there is a seat available, I don't see why they would refuse admission in the middle of the year as long as your child can catch up quickly.


----------

